# Notifications



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

All,

I see there is notifications at the top of the page when I sign in. These are usually quotes post and or likes. I can click on the quoted and a page will come up with quoted post. When I clicked the likes link the page comes up but there is now list of displayed of posts that were liked by other members on the forum. Any idea what is the issue my be?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I also get the profile page but the like list is no longer there.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

They're doing a security update. Mattmatt has already reported the notifications problem.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I did see a clickible link on the right for LIKES that will display the list.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

On the Notifications profile page -- which is what now comes up if you click Likes Received under Notifications -- under Mini Statistics you can click the number listed for Likes Received and that will bring up the right page.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

After the site was moved to the cloud and https, this was one of the issues that we encountered.
We're aware of this issue and the tech team is looking into it.
We'll keep you posted here once it is resolved.

So sorry for the inconvenience,

Ed


----------

